

Open sourced my code that gets updated stock quotes for stocks - cstefanovici
https://github.com/csti/Pull-Stock-Market-Data-Cron-Job

======
tjbd3
Looking into this. This API is free to use?

~~~
cstefanovici
Yeah it uses a Yahoo Finance Community table (YQL). I'd check the license for
exactly where/how you can use it but it's essentially free yes.
[http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/?q=show%20tables&...](http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/?q=show%20tables&env=store://datatables.org/alltableswithkeys)

------
arocelle
I've been looking for something like this.

